# Ren Faire Garb...



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

________________________________________
Well, it's that time of year again. Time to frantically draft, do mock-ups and sew Faire Garb. This year I have 3 to make *PANIC*. 1 Knights (lower Nobel), 1 middle class and 1 lower class. Luckily they are all for the male gender, or I'd be up a creek. 

I decided to publicly post my progress, so I don't panic for one, and for another so I can see how much I'm getting done. I've set myself a deadline to be done by mid- April, we'll see how that pans out. 

Hope you all donât mind my doing so here. 

Thanks,
Reese


----------



## TiaD (Oct 30, 2007)

Reese
I for one would love to see or know the progress of the garb you are making. Being involved in the SCA and Ren Faire, I know all too well how much work goes into the garb. I have spent the last few weeks on garb and still have a fair bit to go - I started with the repair of items and then moved on to the replacing of items for my growing children, currently working on stuff for my DH and then lastly will be stuff for me. 

good luck with it!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll really be interested in seeing what you do. I did a ren wedding (18 members male and female) in 2005, so I'll have to see the real comparisons.

Angie


----------



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

Best of luck! I do all my SCA garb, and my DH's....almost time to start gearing up for new summer stuff! Do you do any historical costuming, or more of the fairy/fantasy costumes?


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Awwww, thanks all! I'm now feeling intimidated amongst seasoned SCA folks.

Our fair, small as it may be, attempts to be more on the historically correct side of things, although it's no SCA event for sure. Virginia Renaissance Faire 

_ I _try to be as close as _I_ can, historically (I'm not a fan of revisionist history), considering our weather and that I'm not a very good hand sewer, so I do depend on my machine, and resources. This is only our second year and I'm much better informed now than I was a year ago. I'm still nervous, though, just because it's daunting. 

Margaret Roe is a dear friend, and has helped me learn more than I could imagine learning on my own. I'm still researching as I find, the more I learn, the more I realize I don't know, the more I want to know, and the more I'm still learning.


Here is my oldest; he's part of cast as a Yeoman of the Guard. I didn't make the tabard for faire, but I did make his whole garb, minus his leather (gloves, belt, and boots). He's obviously not wearing his Yeoman tabard here, but if you look at other pictures from the VARF site, you'll see them. 










Basically, I need to fix his Venetians so they fit right, he says he doesn't want to wear German breeches this year , he's grown, so he's getting a new doublet, and he wants a new hat. So, he's getting a dark green doublet/sleeves (doing cuff sleeves), and a black hat (wondering if I'm capable of making an Italian bonnet). I'm going to teach him how to bead, so I don't have to do that for him this year. I have to do embroidery to his doublet, so weâll see how that comes out. OH and I have to make him a black chemise, but got blackwork done up in red approved (since when he's Yeoman, and wearing tabard, they have him take off his doublet so as not to over heat). I wont' do too much of that, just some on the cuffs and collar and it won't be fancy.

For the Knight, I'm doing Venetians, doublet with straight sleeves, and perhaps an arched brim tall hat. He's doing his own beading as well, as per his design idea. I'm going to do some basic blackwork to his chemise as well. 

For the peasant teen, just basic breeches, chemise and a ?jerkin?, and a floppy flat hat; nothing fancy. 


Thanks again, I appreciate the support. 

Reese


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mercy Heavens! That's some very nice sewing.

Nice looking fellow also.

Angie


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks Angie, he makes it look great. Luckily the picture hides many of the flaws. 

Ok, off the puter and onto work. 

Reese


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, I am having my friend come back over for a re-measure. I just am not happy with how his doublet draft came out. It was after a rehersal day when I measured him before, so I'm sure I made errors since I was tired. 

I'm ready to cut out and sew up a mock-up of his v's though, so hope I get that done before he gets here today. I really want his mock-ups done, so I can cut out from the real fabric and he can start beading (that's the time taker). 

That's all for now.

Reese


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

It'll be interesting to see the progress. I'm sort of weird in that I find the female garb (not the high Elizabethan) very comfy - am planning on 'designing' a few outfits to wear as everyday wear this winter.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, I'm glad I had him come out, I had some of my numbers wrong. Teach me to measure when I'm tired after a day at rehearsals. 

Falcon, I've put on middle class garb for half a day, and no thanks!! NOW, mind you, it wasn't made to fit me, so was way too big, sooooooo, of course it wasn't comfortable. 

I'm not a big dress/skirt fan, so I just can not imagine wishing to be in skirts all day, every day. Despite many trying to get me into garb, I've resisted (other than that one day where they were desperate for someone to do household). 

My younger two love to dress up, but I'm not doing their garb this year.  I _will _show them off, though, when their garb is done, since they will be soooo adorable. DS5 wanted "poofy pants" in blue and dd9 wanted a Nobels gown (hopefully this will help her stay cooler too). 


Reese


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

The noble garb is too stiff for my liking, but the rest is nice IF it fits. Of course, I'm more comfortable in skirts and dresses (although I like my jeans, too), so maybe that's why.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

It's been an over hectic spring, and I"m exausted, in a good way. I'm not done with my oldests but it's not a priority since they have him in a tabbard anyway. 

I did get my friends done, and second day (yesterday) he ripped the crotch out...I fraychecked the heck out of them and Magaret Roe, a dear friend of mine and the one that made my younger childrens garb, fixed it as best we could. She's making him a new pair for next weekend, if all goes well. 

I'm so not as good as many at sewing garb, but it's not too bad, esp. since I"m not used to anything but my long lean son. 

So here goes:









Above: Sir Henry Neville rear view

Below: Sir Henry Neville sitting down and Sir Richard (my son in blue)


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Have to get my girly girl in on this too, she's beyond beautiful in her pink dress that Margaret made her. Between last fitting and being done and Magaret getting over here on Fri. (night before opening day), Rach did grow a bit. SO this week, hopefully, Margaret is going to take down the hem for Rach. She made it so that when Rach grows I can let it down as needed, for longer wear time. How brilliant is that! I think I need to get better pictures of the children so you can see the details better. They are so very beautifly done up, and made quite a spectical because of it. 

Her Grace playing bowles with members of the Court and my children, Lady Rachael (in pink) and Sir Richard (in blue).


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are wonderful. Thank you for sharing. Makes me want to go play dress up with them.

Love the colors and more of the children would be nice.

Did they love it?

Angie


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

LOL, does a duck love to play in puddles?! Yea, the children had a blast! 

DS is soooooo very pleased with his "poofy pants", slops, and behaved so mature and proper while wearing them, most of the time. He even tried is best to speak in dialect. Yesterday they even drew him in and brought him up on charges in the Court of Love (giggle), and he won his case because his true love is his Queen as he stated. Can you believe he's only JUST 6?! 

DD(9 years old) for the first time, made it through not only one day, but the whole weekend in garb, and she didn't get over heated and get cranky. 'Course it was a lovely 
Saturday for faire, and Sunday was cool and then wet. She is trying very hard to be such the prim and proper noble child and even trying her hand at dialect. 

The children sitting at Her Graces feet:









Below: Some absolutly stunning garb, Lady Lincoln on the left (she did her own garb, except the hat, which Margaret made) and Lady Denny (aka Margaret Roe, she did all of hers.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

OK, here we have Sir Richard escorting (properly) Lady Lincoln.










In the foreground we have Little Lady Rachael and Mistress Crabtree (houshold) and in the background we have Lord and Lady Buckhurst


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE IT! All of them, and the young nobles (your children of the court) are really fantastic. I just cannot imagin the history they are absorbing and how it will be something fun and interesting and not dry and boring.

What a gift.

Angie


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

A good view of the children from behind and if anyone goes to NCFaire then you may recognize the lady admiring the children. I believe she portrays Mary Queen of Scotts there, but don't quote me on that one...I have a faulty memory. 










This one would be appreciated just because of what the children are doing. This is down in Poppets Glade where there are several things for children to do outside of scheduled activities. This always draws a crowd of children when another child is busy doing the spinning or the weaving, next thing you know, kids are taking turns learning how to do these arts.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you so much Angie, I love showing off my children. Being a part of this faire has been a blast and, yes, very educational. We homeschool, so this is an extention of our home-educational enviroment. We've made amazing friends and met some outstanding people. The things the children have learned just can't be found in a school building. The things I've learned, I never thought I would. This has been an awsome experience for my oldest, and it's helped him beyond imaginable with his self-esteem. 

I'll get out more next weekend and take more pictures. If anyone wishes for more detailed pictures of something, ask, and I'll see if I can manage it. And if anyone is able to make the trip for the day, do come visit. 

Thanks again for all the moral support and admiration!
Reese


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful sewing! I have a green and gold velvet dress I had made for my daughter for her participation in a madrigal choir. It isn't at all as great as the ones you're showing but it is a pretty dress, never-the-less. It hadn't occurred to me that I might be able to sell it to someone who would want to attend a faire. However, being velvet it is too hot for a summer event. Do these go on in the fall too? It would be nice if someone could enjoy it since I spent a lot of time (and money! ha) to make this.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

OH defiantly sell it, if you are no longer able to use it. Faire events go on throughout the year. 

NC has theirs in April (chilly at times even there), we've been chilly here so far as well. MD goes into fall, and it does get down right chilly, especially late in the run. I believe KS goes into fall as well, and well, it can get chilly and wet there that time of year as well. These are just the ones I know of off the top of my head, but I'm sure there are more that run during cooler times of the year. 

We even do PR gigs in the winter. This past year we were in the Fredericksburg Christmas Parade, talk about windy and chilly. 

I bet you made a very lovely dress and it's suitable for someone that wishes to dress up for Faire.

Reese


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looking at these this morning with a computer with a larger monitor and seeing more clairty and details. I really like this. Especially the neatness of everyone's hair in the snoods' and the hats. Those hats are so fun. The extra arms on clothing, I'm sure has a purpose other than looking neat, but I don't know and cannot quite figure it out from the design.

Your son, he's doing really well for 6, But Lady Rachael - she looks mature and feels the importance of herself that those clothes inspire.

Still, the hats on the ladies, the trim on the costumes, and the Queen's fabric - wow.

Angie


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Morning Angie, this is me procrastinating doing more work, gaw so tired.

The "extra sleeves" are actually their actual sleeves. In the 16th century the sleeves were not attatched all the time and used as a seperate part of the garment. When the wearer is too warm at faire, they can take the sleeves off and hang them instead of wear them on the arms. Chemises are underwear and worn by everyone, arms were not to be bare. 

On Lady Lincoln (lady in beautiful blue velvet doublet and skirt), she has a specific sleeve meant for hanging, as well as her doublet sleeves, and yes her chemise sleeves are yet another layer but can not be seen. 

The cauls would be done up or not depending on the wearer. Some are blackworked, some are jewled, some have trim and other embroidery. Rachael will eventually have a hat, but being a child under 12/13 she is not required by law yet to have one on all the time. She is getting away with just her caul for now because of this. Adults all must have hats, by law. There are several styles that were chosen as you can see, the most common are the flat hats like Richards, Mistress Crabtree and one of the ladies in attendent, and tall hats like Lady Lincoln, and Lord and Lady Buckhurst. The style that Lady Denny is wearing is a Spanish styled ?tall? hat. 

People showed their wealth in how they dressed, and it was important to them for everyone to know how important they were station wise. 

As for our Queens garb, yes, it's FANTASTIC. The fabric was NOT pre-embroidered, it's custom made. It's based on a portrait of Queen Elizabeth, and I think she did a pretty darn good job of it. I'll try and get better detailed pictures of her, for it really is stunning. 

If anybody is better educated than I, please correct me if I make a mistake in explaining, or can do a better detailed explination, since I'm still learning. 

Thanks again,
Reese


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Gosh, i wish we had something around here like that. i've always been interested in stuff like this. I have to put "The Virginia Renaissance Faire" on my list of things to see before i die. it's not really all that far to drive .i think i passed it on the way to florida. ...Georgia.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Aw thanks so much! We're a very tiny faire, but that intimate size allows us to be be intimate with our patrons. It's more fun that way, everyone gets to play, not just cast. 


http://www.renaissancefestival.com/forums/ Go there and ask if there are any near enough to you. Not many, if any at all, are like the Virginia faire, but they all have their own charm to be sure. If you aren't happy with one, don't assume you won't like another since they all aren't created equal. 

If you like to dress up too, you can learn the in's and out's as well from that site. 

Reese


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

OMG, wardrobe malfunction, the cleaners ruined the Queens new gown...sigh. So no more good pictures of that beautiful gown.

This is our understudy Queen:










Our Militia taking a meal break that they had their camp following woman cook for them:










I love the work these guys went through for their "costumes" (this is the Military part of the costume contest) 










Another of the understudy Queen:










Our Yeoman and Trumpeter


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Did the Queen tell the guardsmen to "off with his head" referring to the bumbling cleaners? I think I'd have to sit down and cry if I made that dress, or owned it and someone ruined it.

The other queens are very nice, and your children are still looking wonderful.

The military guys went to some effort to get those costumes made, didn't they!

Angie


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

She, and we, are just sick with heartache. My son, one of the Yeomen, said they would probably not have minded taking that task upon themselves. 

As for the Military in the costume contest, they would describe what they did, from research to completion and how much it cost them in time, labor and money. I tell you what, they are amazing. 

Our understudy Queen's clothes are very lovely. Margaret (the same one that did my children's clothes) did her hat. 

Reese


----------

